# Problemas cortadora de cesped



## cluster (May 1, 2010)

me regalaron una cortadoa de cesped

*datos del motor*
marca: *motormech*
hp:3/4
corriente:5.7 amp
revoluciones:2890

el problema es que me la dieron sin el capacitor conectado, pero en una bolsita me dieron dos capacitores

1- unos es un SICAP

110/127 vca
3/1.7
50/60 hz
10/055/21/10000

este lo probre, el motor intento girar mas rapido pero calento y formo como un agua dentro del capacitor.

2- el otro es marca VZ

220v con un max de 220/250 VCA
cn=10   350  220/VN  uf

asi dice

este al ponerlo no cambio en nada la marcha el motor


Ahora bien 

No se si el problema son los capacitores o el motor?.

*ESPERO ALGUNA AYUDA DE PARTE DE USTEDES, MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## Don Barredora (May 1, 2010)

la verdad que no se donde es que lleva un capacitor tu maquina de cortar cesped.. puede que sean 2 para utilizar en distintos V... si tu utilizas 220v como ya te diste cuenta el de 110V no va a funcionar... 

Cuando dices que al conectar el de 220 la marcha no cambio.. te refieres a que funciono normal o a que no funciono?


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Y el manual de instrucciones del producto, no indica como colocarlo? 

Me recuerda a los KIT tipo Cebek,...Valkit,..etc..

Saludos.


----------



## franko1819 (May 1, 2010)

Hasta donde yo se, uno va conectado en paralelo con las bornes del motor, el otro no se.


El capacitor hace que se pare enseguida, y que no quede el "envion" de las aspas, que despues de ser apagado el motor, el eje siga girando aunque este apagado.



Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (May 1, 2010)

El capacitor no es para desfasar la corriente y que el motor pueda arrancar??


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Cierto Nimer, 
a algunos motores trifásicos se les coloca un capacitor, con el propósito de que puedan funcionar con alimentacíon monofásica. Claro está, el rendimiento en potencia baja de forma radical....pero es un apaño.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 1, 2010)

[offtopic] ten cuidado por que luego salen volando...   [/offtopic]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNWfqVWC2KI


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

*La leche*..........!!!

Con la venia de los moderadores ...;

Exijo que este post se mueva a Moderación, por motivos de alto riesgo de accidente a quienes manipulen capacitores en maquinaria agrícola.

Incluye maquinas domesticas de hacer palomitas de maiz.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (May 1, 2010)

Si el motor tiene bobinado de arranque y de trabajo deberia ir en serie con en el bobinado de arranque. Hay otro circuito que lleva dos capacitores en paralelo conectandose con la llave de encendido.(arranque y marcha)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2010)

En total cuantos cables tiene sueltos ?

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2010)

eso cuantos cables tiene sueltos ,
 los motores tienen bobina de arranque,algunos con capacitor y otros no llevan capacitores ,solo la placa con la llave centrifuga que desconecta el bobinado de arranque una ves que toma velocidad


----------



## cluster (May 3, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> la verdad que no se donde es que lleva un capacitor tu maquina de cortar cesped.. puede que sean 2 para utilizar en distintos V... si tu utilizas 220v como ya te diste cuenta el de 110V no va a funcionar...
> 
> Cuando dices que al conectar el de 220 la marcha no cambio.. te refieres a que funciono normal o a que no funciono?



cuando conecto el capacitor de 110/127 el motor trato de arrancar , levanto revoluciones pero al cabo de 5 seg se calienta el capacitor y forma como agua dentro del mismo. se calienta el motor, al toque desenchufo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En total cuantos cables tiene sueltos ?
> 
> Saludos !





tiene 2 cables sueltos, con terminales para enchufar al capacitor



gustavocof115 dijo:


> eso cuantos cables tiene sueltos ,
> los motores tienen bobina de arranque,algunos con capacitor y otros no llevan capacitores ,solo la placa con la llave centrifuga que desconecta el bobinado de arranque una ves que toma velocidad



2 cables, es donde conecto el capacitor, sin el capacitor la maquina gira lentisima y calienta


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2010)

Los capacitores de arranque (electrolíticos) están preparados solo para un arranque de hasta 4 segundos máximo! Por eso se calienta y larga "jugo" (electrolito).

Hacé la prueba de ponerle un interruptor o pulsador en serie con el capacitor y entonces probás de arrancar la cortadora con el capacitor conectado y desconectarlo inmediatamente levante vueltas.

Contanos los resultados ! 

Saludos !


----------



## cluster (May 6, 2010)

gracias muchachos por su tiempo, ya mande a revisar el motor, y era el bobinado y la plaqueta. saludos!!!!!


----------

